# Ultima Online ready to run Gameserver ?



## Andreas Späth (8. März 2004)

Hallo

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob so etwas überhaupt hierher gehört.
Also hoffe ich einfach mal das ich nicht gelüncht werde wenn das hier der falsche Ort ist.

Ich suche eine Serversoftware für Ultima Online ( falls möglich für Windows )
Ok da gibt es 7 oder 8 verschiedene, zumindest die mir bekannt sind.

Ich brauche allerdings eine komplette version.
Also, Serversoftware ( Sphere, RunUO und UOX sollen da empfehlenswert sein) eine komplette world mit Monster , Tieren und NPCs (die ganzen Händler in der Stadt).
Zumindest die Dungeons & Friedhöfe sollten mit Monstern gespickt sein.

Ob das Ganze jetzt nur standart Osi ist, oder eine komplett neue Welt ist, ist weniger von Bedeutung.

Und noch etwas wichtiges, falls möglich sollte das ganze mit dem Clienten 4.x ( um genau zu sein 2D Client von AOS ) funktionieren, da man diesen Client kostenlos herunterladen kann, und es so einfacher für mich und meine Freunde wäre, weil meine alte T2A CD kopieren und Weitergeben darf ich ja nicht.
Ich habe bis jetzt nur einen gefunden für die Clientversion 2.0.0.0, diese ist allerdings sehr langsam, hat so einige grobe Bugs, und ist  im vergleich zur 4.x sehr unkomfortabel.


So das wars.

Wie gesagt wennich hier falsch sein sollte möchte ich mich schonn im Vorraus dafür entschuldigen  

MfG Andy


----------



## gothic ghost (8. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von DJ Teac _



zitat :

Nichts ist unmöglich auser das unmögliche

ist reine definations Sache


----------



## Naj-Zero (9. März 2004)

Ich kann dir Sphere ( http://www.sphereserver.net ) empfehlen, läuft unter Windows und wurde grade in der Version 1.0 veröffentlicht. Die Welt ist die gleiche, wie bei Osi (inklusive T2A), kann jedoch auch verändert werden. "Gefüllte Welten", also mit vorkonfigurierten NPCs und Items gibt es auch zum Download.
Noch dazu sollte die neuste Version kompatibel zu AOS sein, 0.99 war es IMHO jedenfalls.


----------



## Andreas Späth (12. März 2004)

Hallo

Sphereserver krieg ich bei mir irgendwie nicht zum laufen.
Ich krieg immer ne Fehlermeldung von Windows und Sphere wird beendet.
Die einzigste Version die bei mir stabil läuft (die 0.51 ist das glaubich), für die es sogar eine komplett bespawnte map gibt, muss ich den großteil der Gumps noch scripten, und ich steig da einfach nicht so richtig durch.


Ich hab mitlerweile mal RunUO (beta 36) ausprobiert.
Das teil läuft unheimlich stabil, enthällt alle Verkäufer in den Städten und ist sehr einfach zu Administrieren.
Frisst dafür ein bischen mehr resourcen.

Vieleicht weiss ja jemand wo ich dafür eine komplett bespawnte Map herbekomme. (1 stunde für nen kleinen Dungeon bespawnen da brauch ich noch wochen bis zumindest trammel teilweise fertig ist)
Oder zumindest wie ich festlegen kann wo ein neu erstellter Charakter Startet ^^

Greetinx Andy


----------

